# Is anybody using tips jars or signs? I'm in a HORRIFIC tip slump right now.....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm very kind, courteous, drive safely, and have a very neat clean car. I dress well, play music very low, and make conversation when I feel they want to chat. Yet today I got no tips at all, I feel like a failure. ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I'm very kind, courteous, drive safely, and have a very neat clean car. I dress well, play music very low, and make conversation when I feel they want to chat. Yet today I got no tips at all, I feel like a failure. ?


 you're NOT a failure For no tips. You are a failure for being an Uber driver. Cheer up?
@ Uber, everyday is worse, longer & more frivolous than the previous ?








Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says


A new report lifts back the curtain on Uber and tipping




www.theverge.com


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I would not recommend tip jars.

I would however recommend asking graciously near the end of each ride.. for the passenger to "Rate their experience as it helps your future passengers"... I say it just like that to EVERYONE.

I could care less if they rate me... But on both U/L if they remember to rate you the very next screen that pops up for them is a suggestion to TIP! Most of the time you don't get tipped because people never open the app again sometimes for days....you want them to open it NOW...My tips have doubled and some weeks been triple what they were before this...

Not everyone is going to tip but this is a suttle nudge to remind those who would and your not begging for tips in their eyes. Your asking for an honest opinion and making them think you truly care about that rating...I DONT.

I haven't driven in about 2 weeks due to maintenance on my car but here's a little pic to prove my point from my last week.



Cold Fusion said:


> you're NOT a failure For no tips. You're a failure for being an Uber driver. Cheer up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet again here you are being a supreme TROLL. Can't be helpful? How bout just shut up?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You’re not a failure. I don’t solicit tips and yesterday 50% of my pax tipped. Some days are great, others are horrible. 

It’s not you; it’s them. As someone responded in your other post about tips, try to get the tourists. Go where they are, not including the airport, unless you like to wait.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This has been working really well for me since I made it.

If you want the sound clip I can send it to you.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/audio-tip-sign.325459/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Iann said:


> This has been working really well for me since I made it.
> 
> If you want the sound clip I can send it to you.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/audio-tip-sign.325459/


You sir are a genius.... If only you could have Waze play it within 3 mins of a destination.. like a warning that would be classic... Wow... Just wow good work!!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Iann said:


> This has been working really well for me since I made it.
> 
> If you want the sound clip I can send it to you.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/audio-tip-sign.325459/


 What a great idea! I wish i could give all u guys a homework assignment. For a month....one guy gets a sign, another guy gets a tip jar, and another one plays a sound byte. You all report back after 100 rides and see how the tips rolled in and if u showed a big improvement over your usual amount of tips.


----------

